# What other pets do you have?



## shadowd_dreamr

I am owned by alot of pets.. 

well At least I think it is alot lol..

I have,

a siberian husky named Tikeya. 
a male beta named moonshine, 
a male lutino cockatiel named Cheeko, 
a male leopard gecko named Sephiroth, 
a male bearded dragon named Yoshi, 
a male dumbo rattie named Nimbus, 

and a twenty gallon tank full of.... 

2 pink kissers, 
2 gold barbs,
2 blk skirts, 
1 wht skirt, 
1 butterfly pleco, 
1 bumblebee catfish,
and 1 green cory.

post about some of your pets here


----------



## malawi4me2

Well, other than my 120g Malawi cichlid tank, 30g reef tank, 24g fry tank, and 8 bettas... 
1 female Parrotlet
1 male Lineolated Parrot
1 female Green-Cheeked Conure
1 male Senegal Parrot
1 male and 1 female Congo African Grey
1 female Pomeranian
1 female Rat Terrier
:mrgreen: 
I also have two land hermit crabs, and I did have a male Green Anole... I may get a trio of Leopard Geckos and upgrade my 24g (my fry are growing up) to a 30g with better stuff pretty soon!


----------



## Lydia

I have a 15 gallon tank with 1 platy, 2 cories, 1 gourami, 1 molly, a few molly fry, and a lot of platy fry. I also have a 2.5 gallon with a little minnow (I dont have any idea what kind it is) in it. I used to have 14 zebra finches, but I got rid of them. I had started out with a pair then they bred a whole lot. I tamed some of the babies so that I could hold them in my hand (zebra finches are "wild" birds.....you dont get their wings clipped or anything....they are very hard to tame). I dont have any other pets right now though.


----------



## atltk

A very large, but very sweet German Shepherd, Layla
A very large, but relatively tame Bengal cat, Moon Shine
A very fat, and lazy Siamese, Jasmine


----------



## Lexus

1 Horse


----------



## svolk

Dog:
Springer Spaniel/Beagle mix named Riley

Cats:
Black&white short haired named Boston
Tabby short haired named Bruin
Calico medium haired named Josie

Animal lovers are the best! My animals are my kids, I have pictures of all of them at work, and I brag about them constantly cause, well, mine are the best. :wink:


----------



## Ownager2004

Well im still in college, but when i go home we have an English bulldog(can be the coolest or most annoying dog, varies by day, lol) and a boston terrier.

Im also want to get into bonsai trees, which i suppose you could call a pet


----------



## osteoporoosi

2 cats, soon we'll get another one.


----------



## Imbrium

I've got a 10 gal. with a blue ram and cherry barbs. Way more bettas than is good for me.
I have 2 gerbils named Raze and Kahn.
A golden retriever named Legace.

Cats: Kittymon, a frost point siamese mix
Algy, big orange guy with huge paws
Hobbes, a cream colored trouble maker

And 2 rabbits named Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## fish_doc

1 Quaker parrot
1 Parakeet
1 Affie
1 Sheltie
1 Gunie pig
10 Rats
16 Aquariums


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

I am owned by a cat named Paizly (or "Stubby" as my dad calls her, since she only has half a back leg), and Luci a male cockatiel.

My husband has a cat, 6 rats, and his 55 gallon fish tank.


----------



## fishfreaks

other than our 5 fish tanks, we have a full breed beagle, her name is Justice, but we call her Tubby


----------



## Pareeeee

What a great topic - now I can show off my pets.....even more!!!!! woohoo....


I have: 

A Jack Russell Terrier named Pixie. She's the greatest.
A wild caught Red Belly Snake named CB (for Copperbelly, the other common name for her)
An African Dwarf Frog, soon to get more..
Two Japanese Firebelly Newts
and
A 33 gallon FW planted tank
and
A 20 gallon Mbuna tank

I want:

Any other animal I can get my hands on!!!! lol


----------



## (RC)

Ferrets


RC


----------



## atltk

Oh yeah, here's a pic of "the fam"


----------



## malawi4me2

atltk @ Thu Apr 21 said:


> Oh yeah, here's a pic of "the fam"


Awwwwwww! :mrgreen: Beautiful GSD! I have been begging my dad to let me get one!


----------



## Osiris

i just have a cat, but would love to own a ferret someday, are they hard to care for?


----------



## Renee1

Aside from the 20 gallon freshwater and the 10 gallon saltwater, I have
1 mini shnauzer named keesha
2 horses named commanche and regal tune
also, my brother has 5 land hermit crabs (haha they freak me out)


----------



## helen623

Aside from all my fish, I have:
a thoroughbred horse named willy
a curly-tailed lizard named skittles
and (if you can call them pets ownager :wink: )some bonsaii trees landscaped into skittles' terrarium


----------



## shev

fish, 2 cats, 2 dogs, chickens.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool! I love all kinds of animals and want to serve them all but unfortunately, I don't have conditions to...
Well used to keep 2 parrots and one blackbird. Gecko of some kind in a pair. But I have given the birds away...
Now I just have my community tank and a turtule tank with 2 guys...


----------



## osteoporoosi

here's a link to my posse:

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/


----------



## Hamm3592

I have i dog shes a mix of a chiuaua (sp?) and some sort of terrier (we're not sure because we got her from a pound)
four rabbits
2 goldfish
4 fancy mice
2 golden egyptian spiny mice


----------



## fishboy

i had a chocolate lab, a platy, 2 gold skirt tetras, a fancy guppy, and a female beta but they all died last week 
so right now i have 2 goldfish and 1 molly plus a gourami that i'll be returning for the deaths of the platy and gold skirts


----------



## cameraman_2

I have a dog that everyone says he is a cross between a rat and a squirrel. I also have a box turtle, a red ear turtle named killer, and 4 cats.


----------



## Cichlid Man

A 57kg german shepherd. Pedigree.


----------



## Guest

i have:
1 cat named Lil'Bit ( she was just a little handful as a kitten, but she has FAR outgrown that name =)

2 rabbits named Bun-bun and Thumper
4 dogs:
pedigreed black lab named Annie Oakley ( her moms name was Cassidy Sugar Plum and her dads name was Butch Bad Boy)
rottrilier(cant spell =P), doberman, somthin else old mutt named Dakota
labrador, collie, somthing else mutt named Taylor

we had a pedigreed beagle named princess penelope but we only called her penny because she was really small, and so when she died we got a rottweiler that we named Nickel (because shes 5 times the size of penny!!=)

ten gallon tank with: 1 male paradise fish, 2 killifish, one neon tetra, and two emperor corydoras
twenty gallon tank with: paradise fish pair, one redtailed shark, and 3 paradise fish babies
betta named PurpleNomad =)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> chiuaua (sp?)


I think it should be "chihuahua"


----------



## fishfreaks

we also just started caring for 2 fire belly toads


----------



## ijedic

We have a pomeranian "Baby Girl", a rat terrier "Jack", an American Eskimo spitz "Nanuk Nanatuk", a white silkie rooster "Imhotep", and a partridge cochin banty "Popcorn". My hubby has a bunch of chickens, but they are too mean for me to think of them as "pets" LOL


----------



## Shaggy

3 goldenreteivers

Sadie is the the mom of the other 2, Buster and Lexie.

I will put up a pic soon.


----------



## osteoporoosi

We picked up a new kitten on mothersday, we named him Sebulon.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=logout

He's a real heartbreaker!


----------



## Osiris

I have a cat:


----------



## shev

lol, great cat MalawianPro


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Catfish...  Like you said


----------



## Lydia

:lol: nice cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Celeste

i have a 150 gallon pond with about 8 small koi and goldfish. we're going to be building them a larger pond when my parents move next year. 

i have 2 cats, my 9 year old black and white tuxedo, Lilly. and my 8 month old gray tabby and white kitten Squee

i have 8 land hermit crabs, 1 Equidorian, 1 Rugosus, 4 Purple Pinchers, and 2 Strawberries.

and i have a cockatiel named Sora who is a pain in the butt and likes to screech his little yellow head off every time i leave the room.


----------



## lulu

Aside from the fish, i have 12 horses and a hell of a lot of dogs......


----------



## Fishfirst

I have one Abbyssian guinea pig (mocha), A bearded dragon (Oasis), a Springer Spanial (Mandy), 3 Saltwater Fish tanks, 5 Freshwater Fish Tanks including my betta's captain morgan jug.


----------

